# $20 and $300 UV Meter difference? HELP!



## larissalurid (Apr 16, 2012)

So I'm really confused at what I'm seeing. I've been recommended zoo med and solartech UV meters which are around $190-300. I found a UVA/UVB "human" type of meter for only $20 though, which claims to read uva/uvb as well as do some other things. (link below) I was wondering, if they both measure uva/uvb, then why are they so different in price and can't I just get something cheaper that does the same job? I know with certain things, you can have the same product, but if it's geared towards being used for pets specifically it seems to be a lot more expensive. (ie substrate that can cost $10 for a few ounces or something in pet store, then pounds of it at a garden store for half the price) Does this seem like the same situtaion? I'd much rather spend $20-30 on a meter than $200-300. HELP!

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&rlz=1C1SKPC_enUS426US426&q=uv+meter&ix=seb&um=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1241&bih=606&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=17494078661117065197&sa=X&ei=EISMT6rkE8jy0gHqzp3GCQ&ved=0CIkBEPMCMAE


----------



## got10 (Apr 16, 2012)

280 bucks


----------



## larissalurid (Apr 16, 2012)

Can someone just answer my question, I FULLY UNDERSTAND the prices of two of them. Yes one is about $190, another $280 and various other very expensive ones. That is NOT WHAT I AM ASKING. I would REALLY appreciate if anyone could tell me the DIFFERENCE between these. I listed the prices, so yes I understand how much expensive meters are, that's not what I'm asking at all. 

My question is what the DIFFERENCE between cheap uva/uvb meter I gave link for (as well as various other's around the same price I have seen) and paying hundreds of dollars for a different uva/uvb meter. Why pay that much for the "same" thing?? Someone please help! Expensive isn't always better, so please can someone tell me what the DIFFERENCE is between them?!!!


----------



## m3s4 (Apr 16, 2012)

Actually, I'm glad you posted that meter link. For $18-$35, as long as it measures UVB, I'm good with that. 

I'm no expert when it comes to measuring UVB intensity or output of our lamps, but for the low price of this meter I'm going to order one - just so I can measure a new lamp, then test the output every few months. 

I'm willing to bet this works (for our applications) just as good as a $300 meter. I have nothing to base this off of, just how I see it.


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 16, 2012)

http://www.uvguide.co.uk/usinguvmeter.htm#comparisons

It looks like they are both made by Solartech with similar components. Hmmmmm


----------



## larissalurid (Apr 17, 2012)

m3s4 said:


> Actually, I'm glad you posted that meter link. For $18-$35, as long as it measures UVB, I'm good with that.
> 
> I'm no expert when it comes to measuring UVB intensity or output of our lamps, but for the low price of this meter I'm going to order one - just so I can measure a new lamp, then test the output every few months.
> 
> I'm willing to bet this works (for our applications) just as good as a $300 meter. I have nothing to base this off of, just how I see it.




FINALLY, someone who gets where I'm coming from! I just don't see how if this is made for humans and sold many places and supposedly measures UVB/UVA just like I need (for only 2 UV lights I'd even be measuring! not like an entire reptile store full lol) that it won't work compared to a $200-$300 "pet" one. Buying a $300 UV meter, I may as well just go buy a ton of new bulbs instead for that high price! A basic UV meter that can measure 2 lights, seems like that one should work since I don't see how I need something fancy to measure. 


laurarfl said:


> http://www.uvguide.co.uk/usinguvmeter.htm#comparisons
> 
> It looks like they are both made by Solartech with similar components. Hmmmmm




I didn't mean difference between solartech and zoomed. I meant both of those and any really expensive one against the $20 one that I found that says it measures UVA and UVB. Interesting that those are both basically the same that you sent me. Even that shows how just because it says zoo med and for pets that one is about $100 more. (i remember seeing the solartech for $190 and the zoomed for $280)


----------



## Dana C (Apr 17, 2012)

Can someone explain why a UV meter is necessary? I would think that thousands of Tegus and other reptiles are raised successfully without one.


----------



## larissalurid (Apr 17, 2012)

Dana C said:


> Can someone explain why a UV meter is necessary? I would think that thousands of Tegus and other reptiles are raised successfully without one.



I guess it's not necessary, exactly why for testing 2 bulbs I don't see spending hundreds of dollars necessary either. If i can get a basic cheap thing to do it's job to check if my lights run out of uv early it'd make me feel better.


----------



## LizardzRock (Apr 17, 2012)

I agree with Dana. The bulbs are expensive enough. I would never purchase one unless I was doing a study on the different UV outputs and bulb life of different types, manufactures, and wattage's. Other than that I see no essential need for one. But back to the main inquiry of this thread. There is a common saying, "You get what you pay for" and I agree with it. If you are destined to get one I would get the $20 dollar one first if you have the money to blow to see if it actually does measure the UV output, and if it does not return it and buy the more expensive one to see if it meets your needs. A lot of the time they are so expensive because it has functions that surpass your needs of the device. So that is something to look into as well i would say. Good luck with your purchase and I hope it is what you want.


----------



## larissalurid (Apr 17, 2012)

LizardzRock said:


> I agree with Dana. The bulbs are expensive enough. I would never purchase one unless I was doing a study on the different UV outputs and bulb life of different types, manufactures, and wattage's. Other than that I see no essential need for one. But back to the main inquiry of this thread. There is a common saying, "You get what you pay for" and I agree with it. If you are destined to get one I would get the $20 dollar one first if you have the money to blow to see if it actually does measure the UV output, and if it does not return it and buy the more expensive one to see if it meets your needs. A lot of the time they are so expensive because it has functions that surpass your needs of the device. So that is something to look into as well i would say. Good luck with your purchase and I hope it is what you want.



Thanks :]


----------



## LizardzRock (Apr 17, 2012)

You are very welcome 

Plus I forgot to mention that the link to the UV device that you provided states that "The meter gives a rating in the UV Index Standard to let you know your risk level". Which is not what a UV meter for UVB bulbs and lamps should do. It should provide you with a Unit of Measure. Usually "UV" is measured in uV/cm^2 with most measurement devices some you can change the unit of measure. From taking a second look I do not think this is what you are looking for as far as functionality, and I would call the Manufacturer before even spending $20 bucks plus(+) shipping.


LizardzRock said:


> You are very welcome
> 
> Plus I forgot to mention that the link to the UV device that you provided states that "The meter gives a rating in the UV Index Standard to let you know your risk level". Which is not what a UV meter for UVB bulbs and lamps should do. It should provide you with a Unit of Measure. Usually "UV" is measured in uV/cm^2 with most measurement devices some you can change the unit of measure. From taking a second look I do not think this is what you are looking for as far as functionality, and I would call the Manufacturer before even spending $20 bucks plus(+) shipping.



Sorry I meant the unit of measure is: uW/cm^2 NOT uV/cm^2. (typo)


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 17, 2012)

Oops...I thought the Zoomed was the $30 unit vs the Solarmeter for $280. I was wondering how they did that.  never mind about what I posted previously, lol.

LizardzRock is saying what I would say. A UV Index is not the same as measuring UV wavelength. And some Solar meters measure only certain wavelengths. A good solarmeter can tell you the wavelength which will you let you know if the quality of UVB is high/low or if you are getting dangerously close to the UVC level, all according the wavelength.

I saw a review for the UV hAwk on Amazon that was pretty poor.


----------



## frost (Apr 18, 2012)

haha if i could get one of these i can prove to the [email protected]%&@$$ at a store called ocean oddysey that there is indead a difference between a regular reptile uv light and a powersun bulb.


----------



## larissalurid (Apr 19, 2012)

AH thank you, now I see what the difference is, it's just a totally different way of measurement they are using. Darn I thought I found something that might have been good enough for some simple use too.


----------

